# just a word of caution...



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

if you plan on ordering these treats, keep in mind that theres a mistake in labeling and its actually 1.76 oz bag, not 1.76 lb box. Needless to say, I am not happy and waiting for a reply from the company. 

K9 Natural Lamb Freeze Dried Dog Treats | PetFoodDirect


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

WOW.....I wonder if that is how all of their packages are...or just that one.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

well, I ordered 3 "boxes" and got 3 tiny bags of treats. I thought it was a really good deal considering that freeze dried treats dont weight much, so I'd get a ton of them in the box. 
Learned my lesson, if it sounds too good to be true, it most likely is.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

BOO. 
They should honor the price/lb honestly, and send you enough to be the poundage that you ordered, IMO. That's what a respectable company would do when they advertise falsely. 
...kinda like the time it got put on our coupon that Canidae ALS 44lb was on sale for $4.40 instead of $44.00 LOL.... we honored it, and it sucked... but those people all came back.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I really hope they do, or at least refund my money plus shipping costs. Their customer service is hit and miss, sometimes they honor certain things, but not others (like the time I got dented cans, they wouldnt refund or offer discount).


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

you ask nicely, and if they still refuse, you go off your trolley lol let them know its unacceptable and you won't stand for it. It's blatant lying on their part, false advertising, they have to honor the 1.76lb box, it's written there in black and white! That's terrible really


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If they don't honour it, write a scathing report in the review section there.
I agree, that totally sucks, they could do with a half decent proof reader.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

holy cow! that's a HUGE difference! yikes!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Not only that,but they must know by now & the site is still up with the same price-so they are really *trying* to cheat people! Secy of States office should get a call & read the site, also the BBB, Angie's List etc. etc.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, that seems like a lot for a little over and ounce of treats. I would be furious.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

still waiting for a response...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Was this the same outfit that did the same thing with the lamb lungs? Remember about a year or so ago, I can't remember if they advertised the wrong price or the wrong weight.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Molly, I'm not sure, I recall something similar, but I think it was a different brand. 

Anyways, got the email, they've contacted the warehouse to verify the sizes to see if they have it in 1.76 lb boxes, if they do, they'll ship them to me.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Very, Very, VERY Good - I wonder when they will change their ad? Glad that they lived up to their word. )


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome, good deal. And, so they should!
If they haven't amended their ad, I might order some. Don't know if I can be bothered with the hassle though.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When that happened with the lamb lungs (it was the same mail order place but a different brand of treat) I just called them directly on the phone. They were very nice about it and refunded my money. Sometimes I think you get a faster and better response if you call and speak to someone personally. 

I've been ordering from that place for years and haven't had a problem with them. They have grown a lot and occasionally they do get someone who just types something wrong into the computer. But, they've always refunded my money to me. I'm not sure if they can give you a bigger size if it just doesn't exist in that size but they can probably just refund you the money on the ones you bought.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It looks like they will refund me the money and I can keep the treats, so yay


----------

